# First rod build



## reggie717 (Aug 7, 2012)

Off and running on my first rod build! Man am I excited. I will post pics as it goes. Want to give a thanx for the the feed back and other posts on this board, excellent resource for us nubies. Special thanx to Shawn at Shoal Patrol, he went out of his way to help me get started and was kind enough to recommend others who are willing to help. Thanx again to all you experienced guys who share you skills!:cheers::cheers:


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Shawn is a class act. Welcome to the World of rodbuilding.
Pat


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Welcome Reggie, we feel your enthusiasm and understand.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome. Shawn is a great guy to know. I talk to him about once a week or so. He knows his stuff and sells quality products too.


----------



## reggie717 (Aug 7, 2012)

*a couple of pics*

















OK so i am started. I am going for a University of Alabama look and here are pics of my beginning. I know it all that fancy but it is my first one. I plan to do a diamond wrap on the top and add a school logo in what is done on the Butt. Waiting on the logo to come in. 
Anyway thanx for all you guys help, and agree with both of you, patfatdaddy and dpfisherman, Shawn is a great help, sells good products and is just one hell of a modle American. Iwill post pics as this baby moves along.

Hey, no slack in that line!!!!!


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Looking great so far Reggie! Its addictive! 
Thanks for all the kind words everyone! 

Shawn


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks great so far


----------



## Phantom (Feb 6, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*new rod*

looks great. have fun.

www.skinydipnrods.com


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Looking good Reggie. Just a tip, you might have done it already done it, but keep that white covered good until you get epoxy on it.


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

Where would some helpful online instruction, youtube or something with pictures, to show how to do a basic knot that pulls the thread back under and conceals it?

Im not ready for the rod building hobby yet, but sure would like to be able to do something elementary for my fish measuring markings on my rods now.

Thks.


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Hooked on Reds said:


> Where would some helpful online instruction, youtube or something with pictures, to show how to do a basic knot that pulls the thread back under and conceals it?
> 
> Im not ready for the rod building hobby yet, but sure would like to be able to do something elementary for my fish measuring markings on my rods now.
> 
> Thks.


I sent you a PM
For anyone else interested, there is information @ this link as well as a link to the Batson site which has additional info & videos.

http://www.shoalpatrol.com/Rod_Building_101.html


----------



## wLeeBull (Oct 22, 2010)

PBD539 said:


> I sent you a PM
> For anyone else interested, there is information @ this link as well as a link to the Batson site which has additional info & videos.
> 
> http://www.shoalpatrol.com/Rod_Building_101.html


Thank you, I'm researching a 1st build as well !


----------



## reggie717 (Aug 7, 2012)

*more pics, slow though it is, it is moving along*

So here are some more pics of the first rod build I have tried. I still need to tighten up the diamond wrap and it will get a bit more of the crimson...but well it is taking forever and I wanted to take a break so i went on and posted these pics. Thanx for looking.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

Lookin good! I think 1-2 passes with the silver to outline the crimson would really make that wrap stand out.


----------



## BudT (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks very good, and the wrap for a first build is ........... beyond me! LOL, cant wait to see it finished.


----------

